# ARGO UML Probleme



## bygones (11. Jan 2004)

Hi,

ich glaube ich bin zu blöd, ner Klasse nen Konstruktor hinzuzufügen. Argo UML meint immer ich solle entweder den "Next" Button drücken (der bei mir aber nie aktiv ist) oder im Create menu ihn hinzufügen - nur finde ich da nichts was mti dem Konstruktor zu tun hat...

Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen wie ich einen Konstruktor ner Klasse hinzufüge ????

THX


----------



## marsias (15. Jan 2004)

Hi!

Kann nicht bei deinem Prob nicht helfen.
Frage: Warum nutzt du Argo UML. Das was ich vom Prog gehört habe war gar nicht gut.
Benutzte doch Poseidon. Das basiert auf Argo ist aber wohl besser.
oder gleich Rational....


Mfg


----------



## AlArenal (15. Jan 2004)

Rational ist ja auch sowas von günstig.. :roll:


----------

